# Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do?



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

Things I have done (its a short list)








1) HIDs 
2) High Lumen LED in the license plate light

Things I plan to do....
1) 19 or 20 inch wheels, I would like BBS CHs if its possible but I haven’t looked since I don’t plan to buy until summer. 
2) This thing for sure http://www.coastaletech.com/MYGIG.htm
3) 1 inch lowering springs when someone makes a set 
4) Aluminum or stainless deadrest (might have to fit something from another car)
5) Tint front windows to match back


----------



## brendan0198 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*

On your HID's , 
Where did you get them?
Can you please post pics on how they look like. Thanks.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (brendan0198)*

They are an H11 kit, nothing special really. Before trying a "kit" I wanted to see the light pattern against a wall at night and the pattern has a much defined edge at the top like the E-Codes in my MK4. So what the heck I decided to pop them in and try it. If I didn’t like them I could always put them in driving lights on my motorcycles. Well they seem to work fantastic. No bleeding of the beam that could blind oncoming traffic at all. We tested this many times as this was a major concern. As far as looks? I went with OEM color (4300k I think). So they look like a Routan with very bright white lights. LOL
I had to put a 2500uF 25 VDC capacitor across the power leads but that’s all that I had to do for them to work with the Routan. Other than that they are plug and play.


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*

I dropped PIAA Extreme Whites in due to fear that the polycarb lenses on the stock heads would cloud up with the xenon. Good enough & cheap enough, funny side effect too, the tip burns blue and when you look at them dead on, what do you you a perfect VW blue badge inside the lamps! We also had some 12V led strips run to the channels inside the overhead DVD (second row only) since VW didn't go with the "halo" lights the T&C has. They give just enough light so that I'm not afraid my kids are going blind watching the DVD in the dark. I'm scouring for a Fog Light retrofit kit (the T&C already has one, cheap too like $140 with harnesses, new switch, everything) AND waiting for leatherseats.com or Katskin to do some covers in a dark charcoal to match the steering wheel. That's the only compromise I made with the SE, but since I hated the lame grey options I figure I came out ahead. Ken


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (cotes1999)*

Yes it would be nice if VW would offer up the vent inserts and light brackets to add fogs. I was impressed at what Dodge offers for a fog kit. Like you said, new grills, brackets, lights, harness and even a new switch.
I am more than likely going to do a strip of LEDs inside like the T and C halo as well. LED tape is pretty cheap I just need to find a soft white color and more than likely need to put some resistors to drop the voltage. Where did you tap in for power, somewhere in the overhead?
If this were not a lease I would be more aggressive and take apart the headlight assemblies and put a strip of large white LEDs in the top brow of the headlights like some of the Audis have.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Routan Fog Lights*

Hey Guys,
If I remember correctly, VW does offer the factory fog lights as an option. Unfortunately, I can't find my Routan brochure that had the accessories in it.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan Fog Lights (vwbugstuff)*

I have checked with my dealer a couple times and the fog light kit dowsnt have a release date yet. that will be my first mod.


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*

I used 2 12" red (to match the front console spot light) LED tapes (from Wal Mart of all places) and had our local tuner shop run me a 12V hot with key line from the rear power slider plug near the A/V inputs (for our RSE) for I think $50. While they were in there I verified there IS enough room for a 115V module and will do that when I bring it back for the fogs (whenever I find them!) I'd love to share pictures but camera + bubble soap - attentive parents = Aargh!!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (cotes1999)*

Did they happen to say how much room was under there for an inverter? I would like to put one in but they need some air space for cooling usually.


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Routan Fog Lights (vwbugstuff)*

UPDATE!!!
You all can thank me by not buying out the fog kits before mine gets ordered. Parts by VW Item # with the MSRP your stealer should be asking. 
NOTE: There IS a retrofit part for the "new" Blind Spot Detection (again, let me get mine first!!!)

http://www.emichautomotive.com/VW/rouacc.pdf
ken


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan Fog Lights (cotes1999)*

Thank you sir! will be calling tomorrow . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mik3d (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*

oh yea


----------



## stephenr77 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*

Well, if/when someone comes out with a way to change the instrument panel (dashboard gauges) to the usual VW blue/red, I'd love to do that.
This whole mono-blue (blue/green) thing has me thinking this is not a VW! hehe.
Maybe a LED light change kit? or new gauge face-plates??


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (stephenr77)*

Funny because I think the Dodge version is orange or red. VW made theirs blue to be different.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*

I was thinking about the SEL center Cubby.
does anyone have the part # for that?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*

Had the front windows tinted to match the rest of the car. Looks pretty good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still looking for wheels.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*

5x127 = 5x5


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (2008cc)*

anyone with a K&N drop in yet?


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Funny because I think the Dodge version is orange or red. VW made theirs blue to be different. 

THe colors in both are the same we have been looking at buying one or the other and they both have the blue/green color


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (mik3d)*

Hey........ it looks just like my Odyssey........COOL









It's what "The PEOPLE" want......................

HORRIDO


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (Horrido Beetle)*









Sorry, off-topic but I couldn't resist......


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (Horrido Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horrido Beetle* »_Hey........ it looks just like my Odyssey........COOL

HORRIDO










not even close, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (redzone98)*









Why debadge ? I thought the whole point of this lame Routan Forum was to promote a so-called
VW van. What's with the orange grill stripe..... U.S. Coast Guard Narkings?

Smokem if ya Gotum...............
HORRIDO


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (Horrido Beetle)*

Dude seriously, die already. HORRIDO why the **** do you have to come in here and jack up the threads with your asinine bull****? 
BTW Wheels ordered, trying to stay on topic here even though the moron keep interjecting his **** for brains opinion. 



_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 10:53 AM 4-9-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Dude seriously, die already. HORRIDO why the **** do you have to come in here and jack up the threads with your asinine bull****? 
BTW Wheels ordered, trying to stay on topic here even though the moron keep interjecting his **** for brains opinion. 
_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 10:53 AM 4-9-2009_

I echo your concerns, but would love to see the pics with the wheels installed!


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? ([email protected])*

what wheels did you order?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I echo your concerns, but would love to see the pics with the wheels installed!

I will stop by the dealership once they are mounted. 
http://www.wheelwarehouse.com/...4.jpg
Picked up 20" with 245 series tires. They were pretty much the only rim I could find that looked somewhat "Euro".

Now we just need some sport springs to drop it about 1.5 inches and airbags for the rear for towing 1998 Beetles around.



_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 2:49 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## [email protected]$$ (Jul 28, 2008)

hahahahaha, you could tow one faster than those 2 point slows will go <3 in your dodge ;-)... i like those wheels


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected]$$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]$$* »_hahahahaha, you could tow one faster than those 2 point slows will go <3 in your dodge ;-)... i like those wheels

Your car is sick. I bet the guy that built it was really cool.







I wonder if this is a first? A father and son post in the same thread on the Tex? Rockin Dubs is a family thing. Werd yo...


----------



## [email protected]$$ (Jul 28, 2008)

idk haha, jr #2 needs an air cooled baja!!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected]$$)*

If he would get a job I would get him a MKIII GLX.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Mods, what have you done, what do you plan to do? (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_anyone with a K&N drop in yet?

????


----------

